

Ask HN: How can I learn to deploy Rails apps? - timrogers

I&#x27;m working on a small Rails 4 app to run on Ruby 2.x with Postgres, Redis and some cron job magic with the whenever gem [1].<p>Every time I look at deploying Rails apps, I end up looking at tools like Capistrano or Rubber [2] but get lost in a mass of conflicting tutorials, jargon and confusion that might give me a very basic setup but doesn&#x27;t give me much idea of where to go next [3].<p>For instance, many guides explain how to run a Rails app on Apache and Passenger with Postgres, but give no pointers on where to go next for adding a Resque worker or running post-deploy commands for stuff like whenever.<p>Does HN know of any resources that will help me to get a good grounding in deploying my Rails apps on Unix on the kind of stack I&#x27;ve specified, probably running on EC2 or Digital Ocean? Ideally, they&#x27;d start from the beginning to get a basic setup, and would then look at using more complex additions.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;javan&#x2F;whenever
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rubber&#x2F;rubber
[3] A good example is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;robmclarty.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-to-deploy-a-rails-4-app-with-git-and-capistrano - a strong tutorial, but without enough background information or next steps kind of stuff.
======
macarthy12
Deploying Rails from prag prog ([http://pragprog.com/book/cbdepra/deploying-
rails](http://pragprog.com/book/cbdepra/deploying-rails)) goes into some of
that.

However "whenever" for example has its own capistrano task to deal with
deployments, as do a lot of other tools. (delayed_job or resque for example)
If you are talking about installing the whole stack then you need to look a
something like chef, puppet or ansible.

I know chef and puppet, but I'm currently learning use ansible to do rails
deploy, if you want to pair program on some setup script for Rails4 on digital
ocean or ec2, let me know.

Email in profile

------
timrogers
#lazyweb, you're my only hope...

